# Hard to start when cold 1332



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

My new 1332 needs to crank for a while when starting cold. Need to crank for 30-60 sec before it fires with full choke. Other than that the new machine is awesome. Any thoughts on what might need to be adjusted?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you shut off the fuel line overnight?
Sounds like the fuel is taking a while to get to the piston.
A simple test would be to use starter fluid right off at the cold start.
If it starts immediately, the issue would seem to be fuel delivery, as spark is apparent on initial crank.
Being new, your dealer should be of service if all else fails.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Primer operating correctly?


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

To far from dealer. The only problem with owning a yamaha in the USA. I was thinking fuel delivery also. Don't turn off fuel overnight.


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't think there is a primer on this unit


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

When you engage the the choke are you able to see that the choke has actually closed? I'd check that.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

either primer and/or manual choke or auto choke theres got to be something to aid in starting a cold engine. 
what does the manual say.
or u can just spray carb/brake cleaner first


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

On my engines without the primer, I drill a hole in the carb cover just in front of carb opening to insert the straw for carb cleaner...beats pulling the rope in cold weather.


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

Checked the choke and it does close all the way. Seems like it just takes a long time for the fuel to get to the carb.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you list the starting procedure that is in the Yamaha manual for us? Also, does the ambient temperature affect the length of time required to start?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Zavie said:


> Can you list the starting procedure that is in the Yamaha manual for us? Also, does the ambient temperature affect the length of time required to start?


it shouldnt matter.
my +30yr old blower starts on first pull.....if its primed and choke is on full


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> it shouldnt matter.
> my +30yr old blower starts on first pull.....if its primed and choke is on full
> 
> https://youtu.be/xb52J9uapl8


LOL, the starting procedure may vary somewhat from your's. 

Nice video, I did't know orange tarps were a thing.


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

With the new Yamaha you put the throttle lever in the start position(full choke) and crank it until it starts. Did the same in warmer weather.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

astro said:


> With the new Yamaha you put the throttle lever in the start position(full choke) and crank it until it starts. Did the same in warmer weather.


Did it start the same in warmer weather as it does now, or easier? When you picked it up at the dealer it started fine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> When you engage the the choke are you able to see that the choke has actually closed? I'd check that.


+ 1 on this.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

astro said:


> Checked the choke and it does close all the way. Seems like it just takes a long time for the fuel to get to the carb.



If no primer and if you have the carb entrance fairly clear of obstructions then you can just put a hand over it to seal it off when you first start cranking and then it should definitely suck more fuel in and "prime" the engine immediately. 



Also wondering if perhaps the valves are not properly clearanced or the ignition or valve timing is off. 



I'd definitely take it back to the dealer and have them test another machine of the same model and see how it starts. Heck, I could start my old low compression 5hp B&S in three to five pulls in the winter.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd call the service department at the dealership you purchased and let them know your issue. Being you are in the US seems inconvenient to cart it back to Canada for service. Most likely they will get you on the right track.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> u can just spray carb/brake cleaner first



I am surprised people suggest that. Really not a good idea. Yea we did it with diesels back in the day but last resort emergency. 



Certainly sounds like an issue and agree on contacting service dept and or be sure to follow the manual exactly. 



I have contemplated adding a pad heater to my YT624, but there is no place to attach it unless I pull the engine off and get to the very bottom. As it starts 3rd pull even really cold and 2nd if its been run recently I chug along. 



I do run Mobile 4T in it as its out in the shed and at time -10 F when I need it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would imagine you should be using a 5W30 Full Synthetic, as that is what I would use.

What viscosity does your manual recommend?

While your in your manual, see what it says about a primer when starting in cold weather, as it is a snowblower after all. I have never seen a blower without a primer, whether it is manual or push button plunger.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Our old 10000 series Ariens with a 7 HP Tec L head didn't have one. Choke was enough (as it is with current engines, at leastwith electric start). Throttle to full, choke off, hit the starter. When cranking, close the choke until it fires and then back off 1 click. Never failed to start in a second or less. (Same works on my current machine without the primer). Without electric, it was just throttle off, choke on, 2 or 3 pulls to prime, throttle on and start. Can't really say I have ever missed having one . . .


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> it shouldnt matter.
> my +30yr old blower starts on first pull.....if its primed and choke is on full



I think my brother had that model, what a monstrosity. Unstoppable. 



Never had one do a one pull start under those conditions, 2 if its been run and that is inside a shed.


----------

